# Pax Nax pier?



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

So to get into the naval base you must be of armed forces... which i ain't. My friends are... but its not they can go fishing all the time with me. 

But i asked the man at "tackle box" and he said if i take the exit to the base, and cross the bridge to an island. he said their is a pier. 

Does anybody know if there's some sort of fee or regulations on nighttime fishing or etc? 

If anybody could give me some more information on the place, that would be great! 

If i could go fishing at the pier there, it would save me 30-40 minutes getting to PLO

i went to the naval base with my grand uncle in law and we caught some monster blue fishes. but i never questioned if there was a public place to fish there. I remember seeing that island across the water. If its the same water.... same blues...


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Here ya go...ZOOM IN
<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="https://maps.google.com/maps?q=38.32886,-76.469909&num=1&t=h&gl=us&ie=UTF8&z=14&ll=38.328667,-76.470015&output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="https://maps.google.com/maps?q=38.32886,-76.469909&num=1&t=h&gl=us&ie=UTF8&z=14&ll=38.328667,-76.470015&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>
Solomons Fishing Pier
14195 Solomons Island Rd. S.
Solomons, Maryland 20688
410-326-8399
Boat launching ramp, fishing and crabbing pier. Restroom.


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

That pier at Solomon's is open all night and free and has lights.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

There is a STEAP drop off all along the shore there. Goes all the way to 100 ft deep. See that C shaped sand bar to the west of the peir? It drops to 100 ft 50 yards away.

Interactive chart here. Zoom in.
http://www.oceangrafix.com/chart/detail/12264-Chesapeake-Bay-Patuxent-River-and-Vicinity


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

oh its called solomons. I thought solomons was a completly different place. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Yeah! The water is very deep. After casting a long distance from the pier, you will see the line settle down very close to the pier so that it looks like that you only cast 10 yards.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

wow i just checked out that water graphic thingy, PLO is like 2 ft by the light house, 3 by the pier and 4 by the causeway... i can probably walk into the ocean for a good 100 yards than...

and the Potomac side is at least 9-10 feet, no wonder i always see more fishermen on that side by the light house.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Im going to PAX NAS next week. So hopefully i can get to the right place... i will probably get lost. Ive been told there is a pier than runs along the bridge. Anybody been to that pier? not solomons


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

*On the base??*



KevinImX0 said:


> Im going to PAX NAS next week. So hopefully i can get to the right place... i will probably get lost. Ive been told there is a pier than runs along the bridge. Anybody been to that pier? not solomons


Do you mean on the PAX base itself?? There is a pier south down the road from Goose Creek. You can see it on google as well. It doesn't have lights and it is coated in bird poop. But it is a pier that gets you closer to deeper water. Bring a flashlight so you don't cast into crab pots. I haven't fished it much this time of year, but Blues can be caught there from now until fall. Just need some fresh spot.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

no i can't get into the naval base itself. But ive been told to cross the bridge, and i end up on an island. i guess solomons. and that there is a parking lot and a pier that runs along with the bridge. Idk if it has lights or not. 

and ive been told there is a pier called solomons, goose creek, and hog point. so what the hell is what, where is all 3, do they have lights, etc etc etc... because i am so lost as what is what. Google satellite images and google maps helps a tad bit... and google searches only give me fishing forum posts and have little to no picture information other than if its possible to catch fish there. 

As for tackle, i will visit the tackle box. idk if there is civilization on that island or if its hickville, because im trynna eat too. . .


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Solomons Fishing Pier is what your looking for. It is the pier that runs along the bridge.If you zoom in on the map that I provided, you see that.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

evidently you dont read maps that good cause if you did you would see that solomons isnt a true island and that its just on the calvert co. side of the pax rvr . they have a tackle store et on solomons rd and their are plenty pf eating places on rt4.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Kevin, the so called "Hogs point, Goose Creek", they're inside the PAX NAS. Solomon Island is before you cross the bridge (coming from the north of RT4). The pier does have lights.

Here are some pics of Goose Creek:





This is the actual creek:



Here is the pier inside PAX NAS:


This is from Hogs Point:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

TunaFish said:


> This is from Hogs Point:


Nice. That should be me tomorrow.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Okay, it looks like it is the Solomon's pier as others have said. I'd suggest squid and frozen cooked salad shrimp for bait. Good luck!


KevinImX0 said:


> no i can't get into the naval base itself. But ive been told to cross the bridge, and i end up on an island. i guess solomons. and that there is a parking lot and a pier that runs along with the bridge. Idk if it has lights or not.
> 
> and ive been told there is a pier called solomons, goose creek, and hog point. so what the hell is what, where is all 3, do they have lights, etc etc etc... because i am so lost as what is what. Google satellite images and google maps helps a tad bit... and google searches only give me fishing forum posts and have little to no picture information other than if its possible to catch fish there.
> 
> As for tackle, i will visit the tackle box. idk if there is civilization on that island or if its hickville, because im trynna eat too. . .


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Most people will try to get on the end of the pier at Solomon's to reach the deeper water. But now there are reports of keeper red drum in this area and even from that pier. They are in shallow water closer to shore.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

okay thanks for all the help everybody. solomons pier it is. When i googled solomons pier... i got a lot of small dinky private looking piers. and it didn't even have railings! Or lights, but there was a restaurant over the water close to it. 

and goose/hogs is inside, so looks like i can't go... my friends are all ROTC and they said there ID's are worthless until they graduate.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Did you register Geography 101 for your fall classes yet? . Just kidding. Kevin, you're looking at the wrong location. Here is the Solomon Island pier. Don't want you to get arrested for trespassing on someone's private property!! LOL!!


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Yep thats Solomon's pier right there.......Kevin its been consistent with nice spot lots of barely legal croackers to 14" and a few rock here n there right side of the T is best


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yall have a size limit on croaker?


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> Yall have a size limit on croaker?


im not sure if this concludes the patuxent river, because well... its freshwater???? but at Point lookout, croakers are 9 inches... blue fish is 8... it blows me that the blue fish size limit is smaller than croakers... like.... something ain't right.


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

ooooooooooooooooooooo im so exited! 

[video]http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/901100/this-is-so-exciting-o.gif[/video]


Edit: well that didn't work so well. . . . . ^ 

anyways im going on tuesday with some family n cuz

i hope its not crowded...


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

